# Puppy breakfast



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Can I give my 10 week old puppy cereal for breakfast ?
Thinking cornflakes or something similar with milk. 
Any advice please.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I would stick to normal dog food! I don't see a problem with them having cereal now and again, but a good dog food will provide all the necessary nutrients your puppy needs


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Not much nutrition in cornflakes. I would stick to a good puppy food.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Nacho had a weetabix as a special treat for his birthday - i even put half a teaspoon of sugar on top! However I wouldn't recommend it as a daily routine. He/she needs a good dog food that has all the nutrition a dog needs - cereal won't have this! xx


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

I have been following the guide on his food packet but he seems to want more. Should I give him more than the recommended amount or stick to what it says. I use to leave his food down all day and just top it up when he had eaten it all but I now have weighed it as recommended and divided the amount as stated but he eats it and I'm not sure if to give him some more. And what time should I give him his last meal - he usually goes to bed at 10pm


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Minnie said:


> I have been following the guide on his food packet but he seems to want more. Should I give him more than the recommended amount or stick to what it says. I use to leave his food down all day and just top it up when he had eaten it all but I now have weighed it as recommended and divided the amount as stated but he eats it and I'm not sure if to give him some more. And what time should I give him his last meal - he usually goes to bed at 10pm


I would stick to the guide on the packet, some pups are just greedy! If he seems really hungry something like a pigs ear is good because it will take a while to chew


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Feeding times in this house are breakfast between 6 and 8 am depending on when we get up. Lunch at 1 and dinner at 6! Definitely go by the instructions... Most puppies will wolf it down. If Lola has an early breakfast at 6 we would give her a peanut butter kong mid morning. She is growing fine! Lovely healthy shiny coat. Keeping the food constant helps with the housetraining too I think. Back bones of a good routine.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I used to give mine puppy milk first thing, then kibble a bit later


----------

